# Taxes for Uber with no 1099K



## Platinum85 (Apr 10, 2020)

I did not make over 20k so I did not receive a 1099k. I was wondering what amount from my annual summary do I use for my income for my taxes, the overall money I personally received or the total passengers paid including Uber's cut and all fees?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

The total Uber received from pax. Then you deduct the expenses on schedule C . To get your net earning.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

On your return, you report the total amount that Uber reports to you, then deduct your expenses which includes Uber's cut, fees, tolls, etc.


----------

